# replacement floor pan for 88 d21/hardbody



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know where i can buy a new floor pan for my 88 d21? was cleaning it when i found a huge hole in the passenger side under the dash/fender well area. 



Thanks,
Loud88


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get a complete floor pan from Nissan. Runs about $450-$500 through Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com. You could also cut one out of a parts truck or salvage yard vehicle, which would be a lot cheaper. You could also have a body shop fabricate a repair section from sheetmetal.


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

wow 450 -500 thats steep. i knew the option of the yards or body shop was hoping someone may have knew of somewhere to get the new floor pans without having to cut a donor or pay an arm and leg

Thanks,
loud88


----------

